# IT Jobs in Canada



## IT Chap (May 21, 2015)

Hi All,

I am looking out for job in Canada.

I have 10 years of experience Software Testing; working as Lead Consultant/Test Manager. I am post graduate with CSTP from IIST,USA, certified in QTP and Certified in Kondor +.

Around 10 years of experience in domains like Banking, Financial Services; in which 3 years of experience in testing of Treasury- Front Office Application (Kondor) testing and Sophis Value application.

Please guide me on this. and also about seek for sponsor.


----------

